# The long wait is over.



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I've been waiting about six months to try out some lures I made for white perch in the fall. The other night there was a school of small stripers feeding so I decided to see if they'd go for my smaller lures. I started with one that was a surface lure and they were hitting it so hard that they'd knock it out of the water and not get hooked so I went for my smallest lures that sink a few inches. I used a yellow one with a silver scale pattern. It's about 3/4 inch long with a #10 hook. I caught about 4 or 5 on it and then went to a black/silver scale and only had a few bumps. It sure is satisfying to catch fish on a lure I made. Now if those white perch would show back up!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good job...if the stripers were hitting the surface lure...make a bigger one...


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh, I've got plenty of the larger lures that I'm waiting for the larger stripers to catch on. This was just my first chance to use any of my lures to any effect.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Bluebird, it is the best feeling in the world, when fishing that is  
Congrats 
TC


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

and don't be afraid to experiment...most will be crap...but some might be the best thing since sliced bread...have fun


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i hear you man, as a lure-only fisherman i am falling in love with homemade plugs.


----------

